# 15 String Tennessee



## Matti_Ice (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get one of the 15 string Tennessee basses? I know this thing has become hated, and for good reason. However I read in a review where someone got one from ebay for just $89! Hell, as an extended range instrument lover I NEED this, just to hang on my wall. I would love for someone to walk in and be in awe of my 6,7,8 strings and then I show em this! People are always buying big retarded things just for novelty, hell has anyone ever seen the Devastator dildo? There better not be a bitch that is using that! it better just serve as a dinner centerpiece! So, does anyone have any brand/store info that can help me find one of these things? lol


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 16, 2011)

It might make a nice harp


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 16, 2011)

also good for skateboard, doubling as an aircraft carrier, boat paddle, crane boom...you can see why one would want this


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm interested in what tuning and gauges you will use for that ... look forward to more details.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey thanks for the update, so i assume all fourths D# G# C# F# B E A D G C F Bb Eb from D#00. That's 13 strings so you must have left a couple off. I assume you know about Octave 4 Plus bass strings, they can get you to F#4 on 34"/35", they also do .270s.

Wow that's extreme, D#00 is less than 10Hz.


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 9, 2013)

SKJORH said:


> That and the researcch into a 21 string bass with ultimate range. I'd need either 6 strings lower than these or 5 lower, one higher.



We'll call it... _*The subWhale Bass*_! Producing frequencies lower than whole numbers, outside of the hearing range of even Humpback Whales! .5 Hz, .20 Hz, and ultra low Z#squared at .00125 Hz!

*
Warning: Angry rant ahead!*

_Tl;dr - I call troll, and you honestly must have no education whatsoever on the workings of ERBs. Have a nice day!_

I'm just gonna call this guy out that he has no idea what he is talking about. Low C#0 is already at the bottom and disputed as inaudible by many folks. I have then yet to hear a low G#00 beneath that on any working/gigging musician's bass, and Circle K and O4p are the only companies selling G#00 strings. Then you want to drop it even more and hit D#00, A#000, E#000 and onward, not to mention a high Db5?

I'm all for expansion, but this is borderline ignorance. With the technology currently available, there could be a 4ths tuned bass, G#00-Ab4 with as many frets as you want, surpassing the range of even a grand piano with I believe 40 frets on the Ab4. But the Ab4 string alone is a moods SoB, rarely known to work well on instruments, causing many bassists to instead tune to F# or G4. Going lower is simply impossible and impractical. I will accept a G#00 string on a bass. I'm running a C#0 and that's where I draw the line, but anything lower than a G# is irrefutably inaudible as a fundamental, not to mention the fact that you would need a string in the .300 gauge range.


----------



## Ultraussie (Feb 10, 2013)

Be fun to have as a muckaround and show off.
15 strings is redicolous though, especially with the string spacing.


----------

